# Crepes & Chicken Livers



## kadesma (Dec 10, 2012)

Since crepes can now be purchased at the grocery store in the produce department I've decided to make this appy for Christmas Eve.
In a skillet saute 1/2 lb. chicken livers in 1/4 cup of butter, stir in 1 onion chopped, cook several minutes. Add 1 clove crushed garlic, salt,pepper,1/2 tea.majoram,and 1/8 tea. tarragon,cover and simmer 2-3 min. Now pour in 1 Tab. brandy Place all of this into blender puree til almost smooth. Chill and spread on your crepes You will need 5 crepes that are ready.cut each crepe into 10-12 wedges spread with the chilled mixture first then  roll each wedge like a cressent this will make 50-60 appetizers.
kades


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 11, 2012)

Are the crepes you can buy ones that are sweet, like for dessert?  I'd check on that before I plan to use them because the ones I've seen are usually with the berries.  

It's not that hard to make them and they can be made in advance and stacked between sheets of wax or parchment paper and refrigerated or frozen. 

Recipe sounds good though, except I'd sub out the tarragon for basil since I can't stand the flavor of tarragon.  Unfortunately, I'm pretty much the only one that likes chicken livers (except basically hidden in dirty rice) so guess I won't get to try it.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 11, 2012)

medtran49 said:


> Are the crepes you can buy ones that are sweet, like for dessert? I'd check on that before I plan to use them because the ones I've seen are usually with the berries.
> 
> It's not that hard to make them and they can be made in advance and stacked between sheets of wax or parchment paper and refrigerated or frozen.
> 
> Recipe sounds good though, except I'd sub out the tarragon for basil since I can't stand the flavor of tarragon. Unfortunately, I'm pretty much the only one that likes chicken livers (except basically hidden in dirty rice) so guess I won't get to try it.


 Oh that's too bad. We have a lot of crepe recipes and I love making them. I was just thinking of those who can't or don't want to make them. I found some that were for savory crepes the rest desserts,
kades


----------

